# Storage and the Stream4k



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am pretty much done adding apps and my storage reads 4.5gb. So I removed the 32gb stick I was using and of course I went to add an app ( which I thought I was done doing) and was told "no more room". I guess out of that 8gb we only have about 4.5. I'm glad I have you hat extra storage now.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Hadn’t used my Stream4k in a few months but today wanted to watch a show on Peacock that I had already been watching on my AppleTV in another room. When I tried to install Peacock I got the “no more room” message. Only had five or six other apps installed and had to uninstall two to make room for Peacock. Beyond this being utterly ridiculous, what are the options for adding storage?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

There are many options. All I did was get a usb-c to female usb cable and plugged in a 32 gb stick.


----------

